# Domestic "Stovepipe" engine



## Philipintexas (May 19, 2012)

This is one of the strongest running Hit-n-miss engines I've done. My goal is always to see how slow they can run and this one will almost stop before firing again. A Very satisfying build. I added a few embelishments like the engine turning on the shaft and copper jacket.


----------



## ronkh (May 19, 2012)

Hi Philip,

That's a lovely engine and thanks for showing. I have also seen your Lane & Bodley Corliss engine which I think is also a nice looker!
Would I be correct in assuming that there are a few more builds/engines that you have? If so, could you show them please?
Also any photos of how you machine/make them. Plus a video of the hit & miss would be very nice to see. I'm sorry if this sounds demanding and I can assure you it is far from that. I just have a feeling that there is more in your "shop"!

Many kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## Philipintexas (May 19, 2012)

I have several other models, just no photos. Also I never took photos during the builds because I was slow to get involved in internet forums. I worked with computuers for years as a systems analyst and now that I retired, don't enjoy using computers. I'd rather work with my hands. I will try to put together some video of the better running models. Thanks for asking, not demanding at all.


----------



## Orrin (May 29, 2012)

Philip, one word describes your Domestic: Stunning!

Beautiful workmanship. You have a right to be proud.

Best regards,
Orrin


----------



## Lesmo (May 29, 2012)

Philip, congratulations that is a beaut, I would just love to see it running, any chance of a vid.

Les


----------

